# Dynamic Flow Problem



## Slugger926 (Aug 20, 2014)

Given: CO2 @ 4 Bar pressure

Dynamic pressure at 0.2 mbar

I have the density of CO2 at 20C with 4 Bar of pressure at 9.05 Kg/m^3.

What is the velocity of the CO2?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Aug 26, 2014)

Someone should double check me, but I believe that dynamic pressure is equivalent to velocity pressure (VP)

VP=.2mbar=20Pa

Rearranging eq. 20.5 from MERM 12 ed. I get:

v=sqrt(2*VP/rho)

v=sqrt (2* 20 [Pa] / 9.05 [kg/m^3])

v=2.10 m/s


----------

